# 1995 - 2009 Games die die Szene bewegten



## sgdJacksy (21. Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mir vorgenommen alle Must-have Klassiker mit guter Story durch zu zocken.
Jetzt bräuchte ich ein paar Anregungen um meine Liste zu erweitern.

Titel bis jetzt:

Heavy Metal (bereits durch)
DOOM 1-3 (bis auf 3 alle durch)
Unreal 1 (gerade dabei)
BloodRayne 1&2 (2 durch, 1 macht auf WIN 10 Schwierigkeiten)

Entscheide mich dann was sich noch ausgeht :

No One Lives Forever 1&2
Half Life 1&2
Messiah
Gothic 1 - 3 
Tomb Raider
Max Payne
The longest Journey & Dreamfall
Spellforce
Neverwinter Nights

jetzt bräuchte ich dann noch Ideen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Februar 2017)

mMn Gothic 1 und 2+Addon


----------



## taks (21. Februar 2017)

Tomb Raider?


----------



## hazelol (21. Februar 2017)

Max Payne
GTA


----------



## sgdJacksy (21. Februar 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> Max Payne
> GTA



Max Payne find ich gut.
GTA vor allem 1&2 wird für ein Let's Play extrem langweilig finde ich.


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Februar 2017)

Spellforce
Neverwinter Nights


----------



## sgdJacksy (21. Februar 2017)

Was haltet ihr von Sacred?

Da könnten sich auch noch 3 Leutchen anschließen wenn ich das angehe.
Wer Lust hat einfach PN.


----------



## OField (21. Februar 2017)

Sacred habe ich damals viel gespielt. In Gegensatz zu Diablo, was völlig an mir vorbeigegangen ist.
Was ist mit Oblivion und Morrowind?


----------



## Two-Face (21. Februar 2017)

Baldur's Gate, STAR WARS: Jedi-Knight, KoToR...

F.E.A.R., System Shock, Mafia, Brothers in Arms, BioShock, The Witcher, Mass Effect, Planescape: Torment, Deus Ex...könnte man noch weiter führen...


----------



## NatokWa (21. Februar 2017)

Da fehlt eindeutig Wing Commander . Ab Teil 3 Sollte es eig. spielbar sein unter Win10 . WC3+4 wahren Storytechnisch die besten Teile der Reihe .

Command&Conquer ab Teil 2 sind auch net zu verachten , hatte zwar selbst nur "Alarmstufe Rot 2" aber das ging über Jahre  

StarCraft liegt auch in der Zeitspanne + hatte eine sehr gut durchdachte Story .


----------



## Two-Face (21. Februar 2017)

Ganz wichtig:

_SHOGO_, _Fahrenheit_, _Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay_, _Advent Rising_, _Shadow Man_, _The Suffering_ und _XIII_ alles lang vergessene Klassiker mit guter bis hervorragender Story, die heute nur noch wenigen ein Bregriff sind.

_S.T.L.K.E.R._ sowie _Beyond Good & Evil_ wurden ebenfalls noch nicht genannt.

_Condemned_ wäre auch eine Erwähnung wert, jedoch in Deutschland seit 2008 beschlagnahmt.


----------



## sgdJacksy (21. Februar 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Sacred habe ich damals viel gespielt. In Gegensatz zu Diablo, was völlig an mir vorbeigegangen ist.
> Was ist mit Oblivion und Morrowind?



Oblivion spielt sich irgendwie nicht so toll wenn man nur die Hauptstory berücksichtigt. Und Morrowind hab ich selbst noch nie gespielt.


----------



## sgdJacksy (21. Februar 2017)

@Two-Face
Beyond Good&Evil fand ich auch super.
Ich habs das letzte mal 2015 durchgespielt. (Aber das HD Remake auf der PS3 da die Urversion schon auf Vista nicht mehr ging.)
Shogo, Fahrenheit, Advent Rising, Shadow Man und The Suffering muss ich mir anschauen.
Von denen hab ich nur Fahrenheit einmal gesehen aber nie selbst gezockt.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Februar 2017)

sgdJacksy schrieb:


> Oblivion spielt sich irgendwie nicht so toll wenn man nur die Hauptstory berücksichtigt. Und Morrowind hab ich selbst noch nie gespielt.


Finde _Morrowind_, in Relation zum Erscheinungsdatum, immernoch das beste Elder Scrolls.

Kannst dir übrigens auch _Halo_ zur Gemüte führen, solltest du vom "konsoligen" Gameplay nicht abgeschreckt werden (für einen Shooter hatte das damals echt 'ne recht tiefgehende Story).


----------



## sgdJacksy (21. Februar 2017)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Da fehlt eindeutig Wing Commander . Ab Teil 3 Sollte es eig. spielbar sein unter Win10 . WC3+4 wahren Storytechnisch die besten Teile der Reihe .
> 
> Command&Conquer ab Teil 2 sind auch net zu verachten , hatte zwar selbst nur "Alarmstufe Rot 2" aber das ging über Jahre
> 
> StarCraft liegt auch in der Zeitspanne + hatte eine sehr gut durchdachte Story .



Wing Commander hab ich leider auch noch nie selbst gezockt.
Die C&C und Starcraft Teile hab ich alle durch. (Also auch Brood War)
Außer Generäle ist bei der C&C Serie die Storyline ja echt Hammer.


----------



## sgdJacksy (21. Februar 2017)

Bei Halo stört mich weniger das Gameplay wie das meiner Ansicht nach total idiotische Waffensystem.
Also immer nur (waren es zwei???) Waffen tragen zu können.

Far Cry war glaub ich auch zur selben Zeit und das hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Februar 2017)

Jo, das mit den zwei Waffen war doof (finde Waffenbegrenzungen generell bescheuert).

Als das Spiel damals frisch auf die Xbox kam (2001) war es eben atemberaubend, die Grafik, die Story, das Gameplay, die Atmosphäre. Zwei Jahre später hat das aber am PC niemanden mehr vom Hocker gerissen, ich fand auch dieses wuselige Herumgeballer nicht wirklich ansprechend. Da haben mir ähnliche Spiele, wie C&C: Renegade oder eben _Far Cry_ besser gefallen. Storymäßig kamen diese beiden Games da aber nicht wirklich ran.


----------



## sgdJacksy (21. Februar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Jo, das mit den zwei Waffen war doof (finde Waffenbegrenzungen generell bescheuert).
> 
> Als das Spiel damals frisch auf die Xbox kam (2001) war es eben atemberaubend, die Grafik, die Story, das Gameplay, die Atmosphäre. Zwei Jahre später hat das aber am PC niemanden mehr vom Hocker gerissen, ich fand auch dieses wuselige Herumgeballer nicht wirklich ansprechend. Da haben mir ähnliche Spiele, wie C&C: Renegade oder eben _Far Cry_ besser gefallen. Storymäßig kamen diese beiden Games da aber nicht wirklich ran.




Jawohl: C&C Renegade. Danke, dass hab ich schon wieder vergessen. Das Game hat ja Kult bei euch in D wegen der Zensur


----------



## Two-Face (21. Februar 2017)

Das Spiel war zensiert?


----------



## sgdJacksy (21. Februar 2017)

Soweit ich weiß kam es sogar auf den Index.
Weil man ja Zivilisten töten musste ...


----------



## Ajani (21. Februar 2017)

Wenn die Handlung wichtig ist, dann definitiv Bioshock 1+2.  Sehen auch heute noch gut aus, zudem sie erst letztes Jahr eine Remastered Version bekommen haben.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Februar 2017)

sgdJacksy schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kam es sogar auf den Index.
> Weil man ja Zivilisten töten musste ...


Man musste in dem Spiel Zivilisten töten?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Februar 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Man musste in dem Spiel Zivilisten töten?



Im weitesten Sinne schon. Die ganzen NOD Einheiten waren früher Zivilisten 

@T

Wenn es auch PaK Adventures sein dürfen, sogut wie alle LucasArts Adventures, ebenso wie alle Adventures von Daedalic


----------



## Two-Face (21. Februar 2017)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Im weitesten Sinne schon. Die ganzen NOD Einheiten waren früher Zivilisten


Ich erinnere mich an keine Version des Spiels, die zensiert war.
Es gab in enigen Levens in dem Spiel Zivilisten, die konnte man aber auch in der normalen USK16-Version töten (diejenigen, welche man je nach Mission retten konnte/sollte).

Dass die meisten anderen C&C-Titel in der deutschen Verison zensiert waren is klar, aber zu Renegade finde ich nirgendwo was.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. Februar 2017)

Zensiert war es mWn nicht, aber das mit den NOD Einheiten war auch eher als Joke gemeint 

Ich weiß nur das Teil 1 Tiberium Konflikt und Teil 2 Tiberian Sun zensiert wurde. Damals wie heute kann man über sowas nur den Kopf schütteln


----------



## sgdJacksy (22. Februar 2017)

Hatte so irgendwas in Erinnerung finde aber jetzt selbst nichts im Internet.


----------



## Ash1983 (22. Februar 2017)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Zensiert war es mWn nicht, aber das mit den NOD Einheiten war auch eher als Joke gemeint
> 
> Ich weiß nur das Teil 1 Tiberium Konflikt und Teil 2 Tiberian Sun zensiert wurde. Damals wie heute kann man über sowas nur den Kopf schütteln


Teil 2 von C&C? Hieß "red alert".

Gesendet vom Elephone P8000.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (22. Februar 2017)

Ich meinte den 2ten Teil des Tiberium Universums. Ursprünglich wollte Westwood ja beide Serien zusammenführen. Da es nicht passiert ist, spreche ich von Teil 1, 2, 3 entweder von der Alarmstufe Rot Serie oder des Tiberiumuniversums 
Tiberium Wars wäre ja nach der Zählung eigentlich Teil 5, was ich aber als Teil 3 bezeichne. Oder sogar noch später Generäle gibts ja auchnoch


----------

